# I have 2 skittish first time milkers on their 3rd kidding. Ideas?



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have two 3 year old Saanen/Nubian does that are both (hopefully) pregnant. They are both 'udder shy'. Their first kidding they were milked for a few months by their previous owner but their kidding last year because of their 'udder shyness' she let them dry up when the kids weaned rather than working with them. Annabelle will let me touch her barrel and if I work SLOWLY I can get my hands almost to her udder. Jasmine...well she's a different story all together she doesn't like anything other than her head and ears to be touched and even then it's on her schedule. 

Now to my questions. Annabelle is 15 weeks? I have been reading about the best way to milk her other than hobbles and a restraining milk stand (which I will more than likely end up using). I read that if you take the kids away before she can even clean them that she'll bond to me and except me easier when I milk her. Has anyone heard that? As a mom my heart cries for her but as a farmer if that's the best way than I'll do it.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

If your present during the birth and covered with goo, let her clean you and the babies off. Milk the teats to clear the plugs so the babies can eat. Doing all this you will become one of her babies. Make sure you do this several times a day so you feed the same as the babies. Rub all over her so she gets used to things going on that are a little different than the babies sucking. Keep working at it and she will accept you.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Start now feeding them on the milk stand. They may understand it or not. My Alpine does jumped right up there. Now, sometimes, you will have to do the "rodeo thing", you may have to put a hobble on them or tie their back legs to the milk stand. But, once you start milking them DON'T stop...you have to want the milk more then they don't want to give it too you, lol. My DH came out and stood at their head and "sweet talked" them till they "got it" and then we were ok.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Di said:


> Start now feeding them on the milk stand. They may understand it or not. My Alpine does jumped right up there. Now, sometimes, you will have to do the "rodeo thing", you may have to put a hobble on them or tie their back legs to the milk stand. But, once you start milking them DON'T stop...you have to want the milk more then they don't want to give it too you, lol. My DH came out and stood at their head and "sweet talked" them till they "got it" and then we were ok.


My hubby and I are planning 'to do this together' until they get it. Then it's all me I really do look forward to milking and the wonderful milk and cheese I'll get to give my family. Believe me I want that milk SO bad! Annabelle is extremely affectionate she's more like a dog than a goat and Jasmine has a 'better than you' she's got a royal attitude. Each are different and dear in their own way


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

There are several ways to start. Some-take the babies immediately at birth. Milk mom and bottle feed kids. Some-leave kids with mom for 24 hours so they nurse the colostrum. Then pull and bottle feed. Some-leave the kids with mom...at 2 weeks old separate kids at night...milk mom in the a.m. and leave kids on her all day, repeat.

I guess it depends on how much time you have. But, also, how much milk can you use etc. I am an old softy. But, I am going to pull kids this year, my does produce a lot of quads and I've decided it's just too hard on them to feed all these kids, when they are a little older. I did supplement some kids last time and the does had this really "relieved" look when I took a kid. So, they probably don't hate it as much as we think they will. lol.


----------

